# Carrot and Broccoli - 2xfemale rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 2 years old.
Name(s): Carrot and Broccoli. 
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated.
Reason for rehoming: Child in the home developed an allergy to them. 
Will the group be split: No. They need a home together. 
Other: Sweet girls.

Carrot









Broccoli


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here - no interest. Really sweet girls - very friendly.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw! I hope they find a home soon, they are gorgeous! I love the face that their ears are two different colours!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I can't believe no interest. They are stunning.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are still waiting for a home.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aww how sweet are they!
Cant believe nobody is interested in them.
Id snap them up in a second if I knew they could be bonded to my lot, but never had experience trying to bond adults :S


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here. No interest at all


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

this makes me so sad, why haven't they got a lovely home yet. :nonod:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls have been with us since September 

Here are some videos of them in the run.

Carrot and Broccoli need a home - YouTube

Carrot and Broccoli need a home 2 - YouTube


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant believe they are still with you  
They are beautiful girls, if only I didnt have a precuriously bonded 7, these would come home to me! I absolutely love their markings, and their names


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really taken with these girls and have been asking around all the rabbit lovers I know.
There is someone who is interested, so *fingers crossed* that she will do. 
May have to sort a bunny run here if she does, will figure that out if it comes to it 

*Heidi*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

After a very long time in rescue, Carrot and Broccoli are now in a new home!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That is such great great news 
They really deserved to finally have a forever home 

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats so brilliant!!


----------

